# intestinal infection



## omiter123 (Sep 27, 2011)

hi i've recently bought a guppy that was heavily pregnant. after it gave birth i noticed a lump on its back. it soon died. about a week or 2 later (now) i've had about 80% of my guppies die. i had about 30-40 and now i've got 5. 1 of my 2 sword tails has also died but both my mollies and gouramis seem okay. will they be al-right? is there anything i can do. on the worst I've had 8 die in 1 day. thanks in advanced.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you don't know what med to use, do a lot of water changes, increase aeration, and for livebearers, add some salt (keep track and keep levels steady or slowly rising though water changes). There are aggressive diseases that kill quick, but it is also common to lose additional fish because a dead fish can foul a whole tank. Keep the water clean, and some hardy fish may recover without meds or at least live long enough that you can identify the disease and start treatment.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What are your nitrogen levels in the tank? That sounds too fast for an illness.


----------

